

Mozilla does not renew the 5-year contract with Google, but Yahoo - nicolagreco
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/19/mozilla-partners-with-yahoo-which-will-become-the-default-search-engine-in-firefox-next-month/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook

======
xanderstrike
Yahoo's search is utter garbage [1], cluttered with misleading ads and other
nonsense. This is a major downgrade for Firefox, as it no longer comes with a
working search out of the box.

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/sZUIGwc.png](http://i.imgur.com/sZUIGwc.png)

~~~
mightykan
Yahoo's rolling out a new interface for search for Firefox by the end of this
year, and other browser beginning next year. The official Mozilla blog [1] has
screenshots of the new design, which mimics the existing cleaner Google site.

[1]: [https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2014/11/19/promoting-choice-
an...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2014/11/19/promoting-choice-and-
innovation-on-the-web/)

~~~
thaumaturgy
So the new interface will look like Google but won't have Google's results.

------
oska
> That contract with Google was set to expire this year, though, and it look
> [sic] like either Yahoo made an offer Mozilla couldn’t refuse or Google
> decided to walk away from the deal.

I imagine most of us are assuming the latter?

~~~
stephenr
Google's actions are increasingly negative from a personal freedom and
personal privacy standpoint.

Mozilla specifically mention that supporting DNT (Do Not Track) user
preferences was part of the deal with Yahoo.

Google's whole business model relies on huge numbers of users of their "free"
services to monetise eyeballs on ads (plus of course further building profiles
on users) - I find it very hard to believe they initiated this change.

------
zajd
Uhh, does Yahoo's "new" search look like a clone of Google to anyone?

~~~
owenwil
Yep. Complete with Google's cards look and everything. It should be noted that
Yahoo has a five-year contract to deliver search results from _Bing_ in the US

~~~
dragonwriter
> It should be noted that Yahoo has a five-year contract to deliver search
> results from Bing in the US

Isn't that 5 years remaining on a 10 year contract?

